# Our first obedience workshop



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Today Axel and I went to our very first obedience workshop - it was held at the Cow Palace here in the SF Bay area. It is my first time at this - we entered in Beginner Novice and Novice. I also stewarded at the Rally ring. 

It was a great day! Axel really surprised me- he did SO much better than I thought he would. It is a noisy, echo-y venue, and there were lots of people, noises, dogs (naturally), and he still was able to focus on me fairly well. 

I met lots of really nice people some of whom gave me new ideas for training. I really love learning this thing called obedience! Thankfully Axel seems to like it too.  

Looking forward to the next workshop in April!


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

that sounds like so much fun! 
I'm glad both you and Axel enjoyed it


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Axeldog, that sounds like it was a great outing! And good for you to steward in addition to working your ring time with Axel. You can learn lots from stewarding.

I wish more people would try performance obedience (or rally). I know agility looks so cool when you watch great handler/dog teams, but I think there is nothing more elegant than the subtle dance of a great obedience handler with a lovely working dog. Some people think it is boring, but I think it is a thrill to have that up close and personal deep connection.


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

I was in the "obedience is boring" camp before I actually tried it in earnest. 

Axel's biggest impediment at this moment is me. My husband took videos of us, and as I watch, I see myself looking so fidgety and making all these extraneous movements - and then I see Axel sometimes struggling to understand what I want. I think I should take a few private lessons to improve my techniques.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

A few privates with someone who has at least had a UD or UDX will do wonders for your handling. As I am sure you understand most of the mistakes the dog makes are really out of confusion for what we are trying to tell them. Improving your footwork, eye contact and how you move your upper body makes a world of difference.

So glad to have you as an obedience convert! I think it is really, really cool. I have always had a great interest in how humans communicate and develop meaningful working relationships with other species and I think obedience, rally and agility are great places to develop that understanding.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Good for you, it sounds like you both enjoyed it. I'd like to do something like that with Abbey too.


----------

